# Kentucky Snowplowers Group



## baddboygeorge (Oct 20, 2002)

Looking for guys interested in helpng eachother in the event of mechanical problems,large amounts of work , or just some how to's when needed . Anyone interested please let me know an I am gonna put a list together with numbers to call when someone needs help thanks George



P.S Kentucky an Sounthern Indiania areas


----------



## baddboygeorge (Oct 20, 2002)

*anyone interested??*

lets talk thanks george


----------



## baddboygeorge (Oct 20, 2002)

*Anybody out there*

Gees guys are there any plowers in Kentucky besides me??


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Looks like you have the monopoly on snowplowing there. Raise your prices! payup


----------



## yamaguy (Aug 26, 2007)

How many pushes do you average in a year? Probably more ice events than anything else huh.


----------



## baddboygeorge (Oct 20, 2002)

*Hey grand!*

Its about that way .I have a few compeitors but plow trucks are few an far between! I am the only guy in the phone book in some areas!!One big snow here an the whole town closes, back in 94 we had an 18 inch snowfall in 5 hours overnite,it started late Sunday an ended at 5 am on monday . It closed metro louisville down for a week solid! It was alot of work back then I only had an open cab 580 case backhoe with loader an I froze my butt off for a week straight.I kept the backhoe running for 7 days straight it even ran when I was snoozing . In one week of snow work with one machine I turned 24 thousand in revenue! Not too bad !! That was the last year of snow removal in an open cab piece of equipment! I thought I was in heaven when i bought my first plow truck , nothing like sitting in comfort, nice an toasty an watching the snow fly off the plow ! Boy its nice!!!


----------



## baddboygeorge (Oct 20, 2002)

*Hey yamaguy!!*

We dont see many , I pray like hell every year for that 18-24 incher! We average about 2 pushes a year an about 5-7 ice events! Not a whole lot of work but its very lucrative when the white stuff does arrive! Here in the ohio valley region ya never know what the weather conditions will be!! I hope everyone is doing well , being safe an having fun take care George


----------

